# Rosie is trying to hump me



## lilmissleo (Aug 19, 2010)

Help, my beautiful Rosie who is 8 months old is in season and has started to
get really excited with me trying to hump my slipper and put her paws around me and panting :. Ive been told that when a dog humps its a sign of dominance but shes never done it before so am assuming its because she is in season. 

What do i do and how can i stop her, she is very attached to me and gets very upset if i go out without her, i tapped her nose to stop and tried to raise my voice but i never shout at her so i dont think she really understood.

What is the best course of action.

Thanks


Lilmissleo


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you going to get her fixed? I am all for fixing dogs and I know that will stop them from doing that for the most part. If I was you, I would use a louder tone every single time she does that and hopefully she will know that when she does that you get loud. Or another method, when she does that don't say anything, stand up and walk away, and she will get the idea that you do not like it.

Do you know is males can go into "season"? Axle is very attached and humps my husband


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo is bad for it with Delta, i just shout Echo leave and she stops. all my girls have been done. leave a short lead on her so you have something to give her a correction(sharp tug on the lead)


----------

